# Telephone answering machine



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it possible to buy a DECT, 3 or 4 handset phone system with a built in answering machine in Spain? Plenty of DECT systems around but I'm damned if I can find one with an answering machine.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I had a similar problem. You may be able to buy online but I wanted to see it in the flesh. I ended up buying in Argos in UK and bringing home and using with an adaptor


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

donz said:


> I had a similar problem. You may be able to buy online but I wanted to see it in the flesh. I ended up buying in Argos in UK and bringing home and using with an adaptor


I brought one with me when we moved over last May lane: but it didn't work with the spanish phone system (telefonica).


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I am also with Telefonica and had no problems - in fact I have 2 UK phones, 1 I use with an adapter and the answer phone itself came with both a UK able and a European one and the EU one works no problem  Both of these phones were purchased within the last year


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

donz said:


> I am also with Telefonica and had no problems - in fact I have 2 UK phones, 1 I use with an adapter and the answer phone itself came with both a UK able and a European one and the EU one works no problem  Both of these phones were purchased within the last year


That may have been the problem. The set I brought with me was 3 or 4 years old. I tried it with a phone adapter and got zilch so in a fit of pique, I binned it and went out and bought another DECT set from Carrefour. I searched high and low for one with a built in answering thingy but no luck.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We got one (Panasonic) with three handsets (could have done with four) from Carrefour - perfect - no problems at all, execept that we are forever forgetting to switch on the answring machine when we go out!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Am I missing something?
We don't have an answering machine.
The answering service is activated through the phone and is always activated so if we're in the house and we don't get to the phone for some reason the answering servoce kicks in.
I didn't think answering machines existed any more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Am I missing something?
> We don't have an answering machine.
> The answering service is activated through the phone and is always activated so if we're in the house and we don't get to the phone for some reason the answering servoce kicks in.
> I didn't think answering machines existed any more.


d'you know I was sort of thinking the same thing ........ I knew that answering machines exist - I just didn't think anyone still used them 


if I'm not home the movistar contestador takes a message & I pick it up later


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

SAGEM DECT PHONE W/ANSWERPHONE BLKD210A - Amazon.es:


----------



## PeteSm (Jul 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Am I missing something?
> We don't have an answering machine.
> The answering service is activated through the phone and is always activated so if we're in the house and we don't get to the phone for some reason the answering servoce kicks in.
> I didn't think answering machines existed any more.


What you say may well be true but Telefonica gave me absolutely no instruction manual when they installed the phone so I would have no idea how to change the outgoing nor retrieve incoming messages. The other use for an answering machine is to record a coversation. A facility which I have found useful on a couple of occasions for legal reasons.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I much prefer to use the machine variety personally and I also have never been given any info about an answer service through Telefonica


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If anyone would like to activate their free answer phone service on Movistar, here's how you do it
Contestador | Servicios | Particulares | Movistar


----------

